

 Ed Lu (NASA astronaut and CEO of B612 Foundation) Video AMA - dwynings
https://shortwave.co/c6070856/

======
tchae
is shortwave a video AMA platform?

------
clicks
So, to be clear, this is not a Reddit AMA.

Which he did do, some while ago:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/y5vn0/i_am_ed_lu_forme...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/y5vn0/i_am_ed_lu_former_nasa_astronaut_and_now_running/)
sadly, it didn't take off very much.

